# Euroleague Kicks Off (Monday Oct 20)



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

It's finally time: (what I'd consider) this season's major league pro basketball season opens tomorrow with the first Euroleague game. It's Tau Ceramica (Spain) v. Fenerbahce Ulker (Turkey). Both teams look to be strong. Tau is anchored by should-be NBA center Tiago Splitter, but he's joined by the likes of ex-Cincinnati forward Pete Mickael, Mirza Teletovic, Stanko Barac, Sergi Vidal and Will McDonald up front, while the backcourt looks great with Pablo Prigioni, Mustafa Shakur and Igor Rakocevic. Also interesting for Tau is 1990-born Argentinean guard Matias Nocedal. Fenerbahce? Oguz Savas, Omer Asik and Semih Erden up front as centers, Mirsad Turkcan, and Gordan Giricek available as forwards, and such guards as Marques Green, Devin Smith and Hakan Demirel. Should be a good one.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Tau, even with Tiago splitter not playing, took the game 80-70. Igor Rakocevic led with 24; Will Mcdonald had 18 and 8; Pete Mickael had 15 and 8. Devin Smith led Fenerbahce (Gordan Giricek did not play) with 13 and 9.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

This doesn't sound like an upset, even with the DNPS. How does Tau measure up against all the retooled teams though?


----------

